

Is Diaspora dead? - PythonDeveloper

Diaspora, the Kickstarter princess that took on Facebook started with a bang, but now, 6 months after opening it's beta, I see almost no activity.<p>I scan the member pages and less than 1% have a pic, only 1700 people following #newhere, and those that are following it have not been around for 3-4 months.<p>Is it dead? Flawed? Too much work? What's the deal?
======
RoyceFullerton
They got into the next round of YCombinator, so I'm sure we will see something
soon.

[http://allthingsd.com/20120511/diaspora-says-its-back-on-
tra...](http://allthingsd.com/20120511/diaspora-says-its-back-on-track-joins-
y-combinator-program/)

------
mathewsanders
Morale probably took a big hit when cofounder Ilya Alekseevich Zhitomirskiy
died :( [http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/technology/ilya-
zhitomirsk...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/16/technology/ilya-zhitomirskiy-
co-founder-of-social-network-dies-at-22.html)

I made an account but it never really took off since none of my friends made
the switch. I think the idea of a distributed social network isn't flawed but
I have a feeling that a successful implementation won't look like a clone of
Facebook/Twitter.

------
yoseph
Have a read of this recent BusinessWeek article:
[http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/24762-on-
diaspo...](http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/24762-on-diasporas-
social-network-you-own-your-data)

They're still going and actually were just accepted into YC.

------
debacle
It seems like they're still around, but their initial vision has been
distorted.

If they do release something, it will likely be very different from what was
expected in the past.

------
dbin78
Even though the VCs don't see it, yes!

